# rescue puss



## rosemary (Jul 7, 2007)

hi all i haveput soe some pics in the gallery with pictures ofour new foster she was brought in last week in a terrible state weighing in at 1 pound 6 ounces she has very long road to recovery in front of her so can we please have as many6 croosed fingers toes nd paws crossed please


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Prayin' for the little one!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I will keep my fingers crossed for her


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Poor thing. Love her white socks. How old is she? I'm sure she will blossom under your care.


----------



## rosemary (Jul 7, 2007)

she is believed to be 8 yrs old ish but not relly certin


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

OMG I cant believe how thin she is
has she been starved or does she have an illness 
I know you will take good care of her Rose 
she couldnt be in better hands


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Poor skinny kitty....thanks for taking care of her.


----------



## rosemary (Jul 7, 2007)

Ruby'smom said:


> OMG I cant believe how thin she is
> has she been starved or does she have an illness
> I know you will take good care of her Rose
> she couldnt be in better hands


now i have a decent keyboard i can do a decent reply pepper until 5 month ago was a well loved ***** cat who owned an elderly lady in her 80s plus she had to go into a nursing home and her daughter promie the lady faithfully that she woud continue to love and cherish and look after the cat untill the lady went into a care home the daughtr kicked the cat out and she has been living on the street ever since she was picked up last week and brought to me by cat rescue to try and help her refcoveer at the mo im no miracle worker but if she survives for rehaming ill begin to change that method of thinking 
THE DAUGHTER MAKES ME SO ANGRY :--devil:


----------



## ~Maya's Mom~ (Oct 18, 2010)

Makes me so angry that people do that to animals  I hope she is doing better have any updated photo's of her?


----------



## rosemary (Jul 7, 2007)

ill try and get some more pics later not sure when they will go on cos my computer memory is almost full and struggling need to get some photos off it need to get a gagdet to do it :doh:


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

Thank you for opening your heart and home.


----------



## rosemary (Jul 7, 2007)

she is one of many we worked out the other day that in 10 years we have fostered 78 and rehomed 72 yep you guessed it lol we still have the other 6 not a bad target for 10 years of cat fostering


----------



## Looni2ns (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks for being her angel. With a little TLC and good food, bet she'll be fine in no time.


----------



## rosemary (Jul 7, 2007)

just to let you know pepper didnt make the night she passed at 05.17 this morning ater a very difficult night r.i.p baby girl


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

So sorry to read this Rose, thankful that at least her last days were in a loving kind home.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

Oh, I am so sorry!


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Rose, I am SO sorry! She is in a better place now, chasing mice over Rainbow Bridge all day long.


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

so sorry Rose 
sleep softly little Pepper


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I am so sorry...RIP sweet kitty.


----------

